# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exoskeletons, Berkeley Robotics and Human Engineering Laboratory, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Berkeley Robotics and Human Engineering Laboratory

BLEEX

ExoHiker

eLEGS

ExoClimber

Human Universal Load Carrier (HULC)

Austin

----------

